# Help Dirk's Fund save Goldens from a puppy mill auction



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

While I support getting these pups out of there, publicly fund raising isn't the way to go IMO. These "breeders" will know rescues are attending & will help drive up the prices because they can. Also, I do know rescues attend these auctions, but don't make a spectacle of themselves--there is a very good chance, this auction will end up with a lot of folks wanting to do the right thing only to wind up bidding against each other. I just hope this doesn't send a demand signal to continue breeding as a means to "sell" to rescues, knowing they'll attend such auctions. Mixed emotions for me.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I know bichon rescue has been big on doing this in the past - I wish there was any easy way to know the effect long term etc.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> While I support getting these pups out of there, publicly fund raising isn't the way to go IMO. These "breeders" will know rescues are attending & will help drive up the prices because they can. Also, I do know rescues attend these auctions, but don't make a spectacle of themselves--there is a very good chance, this auction will end up with a lot of folks wanting to do the right thing only to wind up bidding against each other. I just hope this doesn't send a demand signal to continue breeding as a means to "sell" to rescues, knowing they'll attend such auctions. Mixed emotions for me.


How else would you recommend they raise money to bid on the dogs? If you have other suggestions, please share, I'm sure the rescue would be happy to explore other options. The millers are already aware the rescues attend the auctions, they usually know who the rescue representatives are.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've already reached out to that rescue plus other contacts who work behind the scenes. My real concern is disjointed efforts where you will find rescues unknowingly bidding against each other--this unfortunately does happe. $4K for a puppy mill dog is ludicrous. A miller can go to any BYB and get the same sort of pedigree for next to nothing. Those resources could best be applied to taking care of the goldens already in rescue and education for the public on how to locate/support reputable breeding practices.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

There is a Golden Rescue organization that has ties with the Golden Retriever Club of Greater St. Louis. Might check with those organizations before blindly giving money to a seemingly noble rescue like Dirks.

John


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

John G said:


> There is a Golden Rescue organization that has ties with the Golden Retriever Club of Greater St. Louis. Might check with those organizations before blindly giving money to a seemingly noble rescue like Dirks.
> 
> John


Dirk's is a very reputable, noble rescue. We rescued our MacKenzie from them six years ago. They spent quite a lot of money on vet bills before we adopted her to save her eye. Since then I have followed the 100s of dogs they have rescued, vetted and rehomed since. They do a great job. 

Every once in a while, these auctions come up, and it is a double edged sword that even the rescues hate doing, but feel obliged to rescue these dogs, because now they a supporting these greeders, so they try to bid for the lowest amount possible to try to get these dogs out of their current situation. Unfortunately, if rescues are not communicating with other rescues, sometimes the rescues are bidding against each other.


----------

